# 7-31-17boarvideo



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 1, 2017)

Video from last night hunt.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 1, 2017)

boarhog7 31 17ogel 1

copy and paste Berry.


----------



## Clipper (Aug 1, 2017)

Enjoyed your video.  I thought he was gone the time he looked straight at you but he just kept feeding. That green light is something else.  Good hunt!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 2, 2017)

I thought he was gone a couple of times. You can see him stop feeding and listen a few times. You can also see after my first draw and let down, my arrow comes off my string and I have a hard time getting it back on between my two string nocks.


----------



## Triple C (Aug 2, 2017)

Mikey...I was concerned the tree goblin' was going to attack you.  U a pig killin' machine!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 2, 2017)

I kept my eye on him and watched my backside after that.


----------



## jekilpat (Aug 3, 2017)

Really enjoy your videos. Keep 'em coming & congratulations.


----------



## Limbbaconeer (Aug 4, 2017)

Great Video.  I'm amazed he was not alerted by the green light.  I've never hunted at night.  I want to give it a try.  Do the animals stay that calm with a light on?


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 4, 2017)

Not always. Just depends on the night and of course the wind. A noise that they know another pig didn't make and they're gone. Had 2 stalks last night that failed. Got woof at both times and 30 yards out.


----------



## Limbbaconeer (Aug 4, 2017)

Thats amazing.  From other posts I looked at it looks like you have a flashlight screwed in your stabalizer  hole?  And your camera also?

Thanks


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 4, 2017)

You can see how I have it mounted in this picture. The bar is screwed in my stabilizer. My light is velcro on. My bow is upside down in the picture. The second picture shows you the adjustment arm. I can move up and down and right and left and set it at full draw with the light adjusted to the center of my sight picture. I use a strap on adapter for my longbow. I don't know why I forget to take the camera off the bow after the kill to record the site. I did it on the big boar back on the 28th of June, I think.


----------



## pine nut (Aug 4, 2017)

Kool hunt !  Good job.


----------



## Limbbaconeer (Aug 5, 2017)

Got it. Thank you for the information.


----------



## GAGE (Aug 5, 2017)

Cool video, what green light are you using?


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 5, 2017)

Kill light by Wildlife Technology.


----------

